# Tool Post Grinder Adapter



## Hawkeye (Oct 20, 2013)

When I was making the backplate for my new 6 1/4" four-jaw chuck, I got to wondering if the jaws were reasonably true. If not, the normal fix is to grind them with a tool post grinder. I almost ordered a long-reach die grinder from the latest KBC flyer, but thought I should check the little grinder I already had. It proved to have no discernible play in either radial or axial directions, so I figured a bird in hand ...

Of course, to make the adapter, I had to use the new four-jaw. It worked well, so, if it ain't bust, don't fix it. No problem. Now I have a light-duty TPG to use if I need one.

The adapter consists of a steel block shaped to fit my QCTP. The top surface of the tool post extension is on the centre-line of the grinder. This makes it relatively easy to adjust the height to centre of work.



A single SHCS is sufficient to clamp the grinder in the adapter.



I did try it out de-burring a piece of pipe for another project. It isn't the most powerful grinder available, but will have it's uses.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice job Mike, I like it. Thank you for showing us. It's nice to modify and make things to make our lives easier. I am willing to bet you will use it more than you think.


----------

